# opinion on a used atv



## Jaden (Jul 2, 2014)

Hi I`ve been looking to get a 2nd atv, something smaller that my brothers can use plus I`ll need something to swap out while the other one is down.
I`ve been searching in the 3k price range. 
I know I wont find a top performing super comfort sport machine in that price range, I just want something reliable that I can trail ride on with the occasional hillclimb and the ability to get through if I come across some mud holes but not necessarily looking for mud runs. 

Any opinions/experience on some of my local choices are appreciated-

`02 500 polaris sportsman w/ 1000 miles 2600 bucks obo. I`ve looked at it and it is one clean machine the guy really took good care of it. 

`98 Yamaha Grizzly 600 - 860miles $2600 obo. Another clean machine and this guy used it only for hunting and plowed his driveway with it. 

2003 honda rancher ES 4x4 4 wheeler - $3500 1331 miles nice shape. They just put it up for sale so not very flexible on price. 

There are also a few 360 Prairies around in that price range and lower, an `05 an `08 and a `99.


----------



## chrisd11 (Feb 3, 2014)

man idk i bought a 2011 750 brute in Feb. and got to ride it about 6 times think it had about 220 hours on it and it spun a rod bearing it looked all sound when checking it out and i bought it from a shop it sucks still paying for it when i broke it down the case had a casting flaw in one of the oil journals so it couldnt have been holding oil pressure and the bottom of the oil pan was slugged up with all kinda junk just be carefull


----------



## Jaden (Jul 2, 2014)

I hear ya man, just got me an 09 Brute with only 150 miles on it and put only about 70 miles on it, parked in the trailer and now it wont move, front diff appears to be locked up, still working on it.
I`m looking to get a secondary unit for now and when I get the Brute back on the trails something is going up for sale lol.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

I say go with your gut. A used ATVs are going to have issues. The quest is to find one that's been used as intended (.._ie fewest mods_) and maintained properly. If all else fails, get the biggest and newest you can for the money...lol


----------



## FireBrute (May 8, 2014)

I agree with NMKawierider. The fewest mods tends to mean the easiest ridden. If it seems to good to be true it probably is i.e very cheap with low miles and hours there is probably something hidden. Just some experience Polaris have bad problem with real seals Honda will run and never stop and cant complain any about Grizzly. If it were me id find another cheap Brute #BruteNation


----------



## popokawidave (Jul 11, 2011)

I have 3 quads. Want me to tell what you get when you own 3? Problems. I have an 02 sportsman 500. While very tempermental that bike is one bad mother. 08 Brute Force. Always something not quite right. I love it but it doesn't always love me. Bike #3 is a 2001 foreman 450. This is the most reliable bike on earth. I finally had to spend money on it and put a carb on it. That thing runs perfect all the time. If you want a bike for others to ride and a good back up look at Hondas. That's my .02


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

Hard to beat a Honda for low-maintenance reliability. That said, not many Hondas I'd give $2k+ for. 

Not a fan of earlier poo-laris like that 500; very temperamental/problematic if used any beyond stock intention. 

Yami's tend to be pretty stout & reliable, but not a lot of stuff out there for the early grizzly if you intend to do anything beyond stock.


----------



## That White Kid (Oct 12, 2013)

am I the only one that has broken a honda lol


----------



## popokawidave (Jul 11, 2011)

My Popo will run with the big boys but if I had a dollar for every hour I spent working on it, let's just say i'd have alot of dollars. I want to sell it but everyone steers clear when they see snorkles, rebuilt motor, wiring mods, radiator racked, etc. The work is done right but i'd stay away too. You know it's been deep and rode hard because it has.


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

50/50 on mods. You know its been rode hard, but there was preventative maintenance in place. - Lots of stock appearing quads that have been ridden hard/deep and simply flushed & pressure washed to be sold to an unknowing buyer.


----------



## FABMAN (Dec 18, 2008)

Honda is about as reliable as it gets, as long as you stay away from that push-button shift. Yamaha is very good too. Look at something like the Big Bear 400. Very simple reliable machine. My buddy had an 02 and we all rode it like we stole it all the time. In fact I swear that thing was on one wheel as much as it was on 4, and **** wound. the only thing we ever did to it was put brakes on it once because we never used em the tree stopped us, and a new piston and rings because it would burn in a little bit of oil.


----------



## Jaden (Jul 2, 2014)

Thanks guys, looks like Honda has what I`m looking for then. I`m new to atv`s but I dont mind having to work on my machines

Besides, theres always someone wanting to "help" whenever you have something to work on, isnt that right? :haha:


----------

